# Corn snake enclosure suggestions?



## AviculariaLover (Apr 29, 2007)

I have a pink snow corn snake about four feet long. He's in a 20 gallon tank, I know he needs a larger one, but that's all I have for now, I'll look around some pet stores to see if I can find a bigger one that's not too expensive.

My question is... would a corn snake appreciate/prefer a tall enclosure, vs a long one? I've been to a nature center that had wild corns on display, and it was about 7 feet tall and about 3 feet by 2 feet length/width. They had lots of good climbing sticks and some boxes attached to the sides to hide in/on top of, and neither of the snakes were sitting on the ground. I was wondering if anyone else has an enclosure like this, and if it's something I should look into? I know my corn likes to climb, and I made a little "house" with levels out of sturdy cardboard and duct tape for mine and he just loves sitting in the top level. 

I figure since that now I'm home from college he's going to get a cage makeover, I might as well go all out


----------



## Falyn (Apr 29, 2007)

I think every snake is different.. I got 5 corns and only 1 likes to climb.But honestly if yours like to climb get him a tall tank but one that has enough length for him ta sprawl out to.. I have boB my 3foot long snow in a 3' long tank  maybe 1' high tank and she's happy with that cus shes not a climber but spike my Charcoal is in a tall tank cus he enjoys climbing so honestly like i said i think its all in what ur snake prefers..sorry its not alot of help lol 
Falyn


----------



## AviculariaLover (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeah I figure I'll stick with a normal type of tank, and just tip it on its side, in case he doesn't end up liking it so I can change it back, as opposed to buying a tall tank. No matter what his tank needs a makeover.


----------



## GailC (Apr 29, 2007)

You don't need to buy a really tall tank, a 40 gallon breeder with lots of climbing branches will work fine.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't know about the height, but I can tell you that my 3 corns like to climb. One is more active than the other two, but it seems that my three like to climb more when it's dark than when it's light so I'm sure I've missed a few occasions where they've been out and about. Also do I blieve that they get pretty used to what stuff is in the tank after a while, so if you were to change the setup every now and then they'll go check it out, even if that means climbing. But that effect usually doesn't last very long.


----------



## Avic_Addict (Apr 29, 2007)

If you are upgrading then please get your snake a wooden vivarium, not a fishtank. It suprises me how many of you chaps over in the states still keep your snakes in glass tanks - for an explanation of why this is dangerous/should be avoided please see my post on page 2 of the Ball Python Enclosure Questions thread (http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=89858&page=2) - I don't have time right now to explain it all again, but read this and you will see.

I would recommend getting a large viv with as much upwards space as you can afford, as this allows for better attachment of branches and shelves. Also, with a wooden vivarium you are better able to nail the branches etc in place, which is essential as an unsecured branch falling on a corn can do all kinds of damage.


----------



## titus (Apr 29, 2007)

For display cases I use a 40gal. prep the sids and back with styropor "rocks" and expanding foam, coat this with a colored polyresin and powder with coco humus. A hide should never fail in a corn snake cage.


----------



## AviculariaLover (Apr 29, 2007)

I've never seen a wooden vivarium for sale anywhere, and don't have the time/resources to build one myself. My boyfriend likes to build things so I might see if he'd be capable of making one though. 

I've read a few threads on making backgrounds out of foam and such, I will look into that as well.


----------

